# Won The Battle!!!yeah!



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello Guys and Gals,

I regret to inform you that despite all of the crap that we went through with the "Mad as H---" post, the PITA neighbor went and got an attorney. I was given the ultimatum of moving it or she is going to take me to court over the covenants and restrictions for our subdivision, even though we have no Homeowners Assoc.

I have decided, rather than fight this thing any further and risk greater financial loss, to move the camper to a storage facility about 4 miles away, for $60 a month. It appears to be very safe and secure with a passcode gate for entry/exit and 24 hour video surveilance. It is open 365 days a year from 7:00 am to 10:00 pm. I consulted with a real estate attorney, county attorney and the zoning folks and they all said that technically I'm not violating any laws, but the judges usually see this thing the other way. Essentially, you can fight if you want, but most likely you'll lose, and have to pay ALL court costs!

That is the bad news! The good news, is there is going to be a KICK A--, bon voyage party for the camper. My friends from work thought it might be a good idea to see the camper off. I doubt we'll get very loud and/or crazy, but it's the thought that counts.

Just wanted to send the update!

Jason


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry to here that







.I hope that party starts at night and is loud







.You should pull away with the wheels dragging at sunrise







and isn't it time for a loud exhaust on that new truck









John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear about how things have worked out for you. I think its time to get some ugly POS old broken down car, and park it in the place of the Outback. I'm thinking a Pinto, Vega, Mustank II, Matadoor, Pacer, Gremlin, or LTD (you get the idea) ideally in a multi color and of course a heavy helping of BONDO and leave it for a while. You think I'm joking? I'm serious, better yet fire it up every friggin morning about 6AM and drive by her house, hopefully the muffler will be toast and it will spew large amounts of smoke her way. Then, yes I'm not done yet, get a good dozen pink friggin Flamingos and put them in the front yard. Call up Billy Bob, Jo Bob, Bob Bob and get another dozen of those home made beer can whirly gigs and put them between the flamingos. Then get a sign that says No Outback, No Peace. This is War!!!! Oh and well your at it, find an old used 8' satellite dish and set it in the front yard. While your at it get a good 20' TV antenna and strap it to the top of the house. Then, oh this is the good part, get about 5 different colors of paint, and paint 1" strips on the garage door as test patches, find some loud stuff too, pink, neon yellow, bright orange, might even send her a mail asking which one she prefers too!

In all seriousness, like you think I wasn't before, I am sorry to hear it came to that. I don't think I would give up to quick though. I felt our neighbors might challenge us at one point since its not fully clear if my trailer is to long or not to park on the side of the house. So I had plans to get a trailer like a Trapper John type, like a 1960 Hi-Lo or something and put it in the place.

Signed,

Your Neighborhood Rabble Rouser!

(On edit I think you really need to watch Animal House - you can learn a lot about revenge from that movie - besides its damn funny too)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That really stinks! What a lousy neighbor. Although it's not in my nature, your situation would mean war to me personally. I would do every disturbing thing legally possible and be quite sure they knew it was because of their actions.

I'm talking my cars parked in front of their house forever, and every time you bring the trailer home to load it's in front of their house too. And just the plain rude disturbed neighbor routine. Restricted use of private property is something that obviously bothers me alot. And it's not like you live in a tight neighborhood like mine or somthing. From what I can see in your picture you have plenty of room to adapt a side yard with covering trees and a tall gate.

Sorry, I'm just burnt about this for you









on edit: I can see Y-guy is an evil genious! I like your thinking


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jason

That really stinks







Sorry it did not work out they way you hoped. I just do not understand your neighbour...Your yard is big and everything is new like your Outback.

Now is there a bylaw that states that your Outback friends cannot park their TT in front for a day or so; followed by your next Outback friend, and so on. I believe we have over 750 members. 750 x 2 = 1500 days = almost 5 years.









Thor


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Jason
> 
> That really stinks
> 
> ...


I'm with Thor on this one. I am moving from Florida to NY this summer and want to stop and visit some friends near Fort Lee on the way. I need a nice place to park my TT for a day or two. You neighborhood sounds perfect.









Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My only question is, if there is no homeowners association, then who wrote and sponsored the "convenants". Is it a town ordinance, and what?

The one thing I would truely be looking at is how high of a fence I could put up on the joint property line. Even if I didn't keep the Outback outback, a nice 10' stockade fence would a)keep Ms. Noisey-body wondering what could be happening on the other side, and B)I wouldn't have to look at her. I have to honestly say, after a lawsuit threat that she made, the gloves would be off. Two can play at that game. I am a firm believer that if you pay my taxes, then you can tell what I can park on my land, if you don't, then butt out!

Tim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Y-Guy,

I LMAO!!!







LET ME REPEAT, LMAO!!





































I laughed so hard that when I called my wife, to share the unbridled joy that your response caused, she thought I was crying! Absolutely the best, thank you.









Just to let you guys know, I haven't given up the fight, I just have to comply with the lawyer's request to move it by 2-25, or she,my neighbor, will have him file the papers for court.









I plan on speaking with more of my neighbors and try to find another resolution to this situation, since she is the only PITA in the subdivision. There are multiple homeowners with boats, RVs, utility trailers, SeaDoos, etc, as well as all of the folks that park on the street, including the 2 local cops and the 1 state trooper (all of which I am friends with!). For 5 years she has seen all of this and not acted on this coveneant, all of the above listed items are in the same one convenant, despite all of the blatant violations around her.









I don't want a Homeowner's Assoc.(







), but that is the only way I can get the covenant changed. So, we'll see how the polling goes.









As the infamous wine cooler makers Bartles and James would say, " Thank you for your support!"









NOT YET - your welcome anytime.







I'm about 30-35 minutes or so from Ft. Lee. In all seriousness, besides my street, the only RV park I know of is Pocahontas State Park which is fairly close to where I live, there may be others though that I don't know about.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Tim,

The convenants were created by the developer of the subdivision, however after 90% of the homes were sold he sent out a letter, stating that it is a this time that the members of the community should develop a HOA if they wish to continue the enforcement of the covenants.

In doing my homework and consulting with attorney's, the loop hole in this for me is that the covenants, due to the language in which they were written, are enforceable, person to person. There does not HAVE to be a HOA in order to file suit against someone. That is where my problem occurs. If it were written that the HOA was the enforcement agent, then I would be in great shape because we don't have one.

I like the fence idea, however I already have one built and don't want the extra expense of storing the camper and building a new fence!! However, one of the issues that has pissed me off the most in this whole deal is exactly what you stated about her not being able to see what is happening. She is never outside! She hasn't a clue as to what's outside her windows because the blinds are ALWAYS, shut. She doesn't have chairs on her front porch or spend anytime on the screened in porch she had built a couple of years back. As many of you have discovered, this entire situation is ridiculous.

I'm not done yet, just biding time, until I can get something done about the convenant.

Again, "Thank you for your support!" (too quote two famous Americans, Bartyles and James)

Jason


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Just a note about your idea of getting the covenents changed. It'll cost you a bundle. Not only do you have to get a majority of the homeowners to approve the change, but the lending institutions that hold the notes on everyones mortgages will also need to approve the changes. They are less likely to do so, as they would view the change as decreasing the "potential" property value.

Good luck, Glenn


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

In response to the fence idea.

When my neighbors had their childish beef with my wife, the 4 foot chain link rear yard fence came down and up went a 8 foot chain link fence, the max. height allowed per my zoning code is 7 feet. At first I thought I now lived next to a tennis court. But they then planted 50 some vines on my side of the fence, after one year they filled in and now we have a natural wall that looks good, and the overall height now is about 10 feet plus. Since I am on the zoning board, I could have had her take down this violation, but we are both benefiting from this fence now, it is quieter, it looks good and now I can't see them in their pool.

I am in belief that I can rectify the situation between the neighbors and us, because I don't want to live next to someone I hate every time I see them.

In your situation, I would let everything cool down for awhile, but my wife would be jumping all over the lady, cussing and trying to get even, in the end my wife would ultimately lose and I would be cleaning up her mess. Which is really what happened to us.

I would spend time planning camping trips instead of lawyers, loopholes and arguing. But then again I am full of useless information and advice.

Good luck with whatever you do.

Happy camping

Kevin


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Kevin,

You know there is always one in every bunch!

Somebody trying to be the voice of reason, maintaining there cool, trying to mend the broken relationships, when a good ol' fashion A-- Kickin' is what truly is needed!







Just kidding!!

I agree with you on several points, mostly your last one though. Especially after the news that Glenn in Texas shared about the $$$$ involved with changing the covenants.

I am going to spend time plotting, scheming... excuse me, I was diverting back, planning trips and thinking about the fun stuff. It's just nice to be able to be amongst fellow lovers of the Outback to seek support.

I must admit you are so very right about the wife though!! My wife said that if her house, or her, ever were to catch fire(not if she lit it on fire!), she was going to stand in our yard hosing our fence down.







I have hidden all of the gas cans just in case my wife in a PMS rage decides to act on some of these emotions!







She has said several other things that probably shouldn't be repeated over this forum at least.









I respect your opinion and don't consider them useless, just not as much fun as some of the others!!




























Thanks

Jason


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Jason, This situation really stinks but I think I would get around it this way. Go to the city/county and see what they require to put in a rv parking unit, draw up a set of plans and get them approved, then have it installed. 
Next I would have a minni Outback rally on your street, Invite some of the other neighbor, and have a coming home party. 
I think if you comply with the city/county building regs your neighbor wouldn't have a legal leg to stand on but I am not a lawyer maybe someone else can comment, you may want to look into it. Kirk


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> maybe someone else can comment[snapback]24128[/snapback]​


Uh, yeah, I'll bite. If you aren't breaking any rules by parking on the street, let her take you to court. If you aren't doing anything wrong, she'll lose. And "court costs" (in California anyway) only amount to the filing fees of around $300, so you really wouldn't have that much to lose. (DISCLAIMER: CHECK WITH A LOCAL LAWYER ON ALL OF THESE ISSUES)

Plus, now that she has a lawyer who presumably isn't emotionally committed to the problem, maybe she'd compromise- like dropping her objections if you'd put a fence around the TT, or a cover over it, or agreed to give her a foot massage on Sundays.









Kevin P.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

On a more serious tone than my last posting...

I would think it might be worth a consultation fee with a lawyer that specializes in land use or home owner associations. My dad had a similar issue, but without a HOA there was little that could be done to enforce the old rules and the HOA has been out for well over 10 years. I would think at some point the covenants would have to default back to state/city statutes.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't know I still think I like the "Uncle Buck" type car and maybe a "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" type front yard, but maybe I watch too many movies. 

I have had similar problems. One good thing about the military, tho, is that you eventually move away from them.

This is a bad deal. Your neighbor must be a card-carrying, certified jerk. It will catch up to her eventually.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

1stTimeAround said:


> My wife said that if her house, or her, ever were to catch fire(not if she lit it on fire!), she was going to stand in our yard hosing our fence down.
> Jason
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Jason,
Sorry for your troubles, but just bide your time. You know the old saying, "What goes around, comes around" - I had a PITA neighbor too, and he just lost his home due to "financial problems". WHOO HOOO! Apparently, this jerk was so busy gossipping and griping, that he could not work for a living. Good riddance!
So just wait, she will get her due. Also, you can hope that she feels so "welcome" in the neighborhood that she decides to move!








Good luck! Fred.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Not to prolong this saga any longer than necessary (i do believe we are beyond that point already!), but I have to tell you this.

A couple of my neighbors that weren't aware of all the goings-on, found out about the "mess" on Friday. They were unbelievably upset about the situation. Everything from the steps we took to prepare the driveway and house for the camper to the fact that we will now have to pay for storage.

I agree with you RVCarolina, hers is coming. I just hope I am there to see it or at least revel in the moment!! The letter that I had to write back to her lawyer listed numerous, inaccuracies in the information she gave him, with attached digital photos as evidence of her ridiculous description of the trailer and its position in the neighborhood.

The good part is my neighbors are very supportive, with the one exception, and see me as the victim. If and when I can push this further, I am sure to have the backing of those folks that live closest to me, minus one.

Hey RV Carolina, check out the MidAtlantic Rally that we are trying to generate, it is in the Rally forum at the top of the forums page. We'd love to have you!!

Jason


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Jason, sounds like your neighbor is in for a tough year if any of these suggestions are implemented. Don't forget the old Harley Davidson can be a great source of frustration for an uncooperative neighbor.
We are down the road from you in Norfolk, Wife, 2 yr old and a 21 RS. We were thinking of coming up to Pocohontas near you, have you been there? What did yoiu think? Also looking for other friendly campers in Va. with young kids to entertain our daughter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

Jason,
My ol' granpa told me "The sweet taste of revenge only lasts a very short time. So do you want to be happy for a little while, or miserable all the time? Kick some a__!!"









Steve (Samvalaw),
Pocahontas is a really great park. Besides the beautiful nature trails and fishing, it has paddle boats and the best swimming complex for kids that I've ever seen.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

When I hear stories about people giving their neighbors a hard time and being difficult to deal with, I feel bad for them and feel worse for the neighbors who have to live with them. A friend of mine has a lawsuit going with a neighbor who has real emotional issues and just keeps the suit going to drag everyone down.

Life is too short to be angry and vindictive all the time. Chances are they've had problems of some kind or have some kind of emotional baggage we'll never know about and are lashing out at anyone they can. Misery loves company and some people revel in bringing others down.

I hope you're able to get this worked out in your favor.

Mike


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

That's a crock of shi... well, you know what I mean.







Sounds like a real loser to me. Sorry for your misfortune.

It's a shame you have to spend over $700 a year for storage because of your neighbor. Just think of how many eggs that would buy, which could be used to repay her on mischief night.


----------

